# New Baby Pictues



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

These are our new additions. 4 wethers picked up at 2 and 3 weeks old (now going on 5 months old). They have kept us so busy. Trying to learn about taking care of them, cleaning up after them, taking care of the 2 big boy (now 15 months old), and keeping up with all the general stuff around here. Whew!

I was trying to get current pics, but I broke the camera. So, here they are when we 1st brought them home. They stayed in our dining room the 1st month because it was to cold outside.














































So, now we have 3 little rascals (Spanky, Alfalfa, and Buckwheat) and 3 stooges (Moe, Larry, and Shemp).


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Very cute and beautiful colors. Congrats.


----------



## InChristAloneMom (May 23, 2012)

Adorable! Love the diversity of color you have there. :greengrin:


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

They are sooo cute! I love the colors too, especially the tri-colors.


----------



## Shellshocker66 (Mar 19, 2012)

They are adorable! Love the jungle gym of spools!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

What a rainbow of a little herd you have! They all look happy and healthy and just adorable


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice indeed... :thumb:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a great looking bunch!!


----------



## 3stooges (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks, everybody.

The tri-colored ones are from a set of triplets. They also had a sister the breeder kept.

We are having so much fun with them. They sure do keep us laughing :ROFL: . And the big boys play well and so gentle most of time with them. The big boys were not very friendly unless we had food. But, after about a month of being around the little ones, the big boys are now real friendly. Now they all complete for attention.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

They are gorgeous!! Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------

